# طريقة تبريد المياه الساخنه



## البلشاوي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا

أود أن أعمل مشروع لتطوير أحد محطات الخدمات الصناعية..
ما هي أفضل طريقة لتبريد المياه الناتجة والمستخدمه في الشركات لتبريد محاركاتها، والتي عادة ما تفرغ في البحر؟


----------

